

Generating domain names using Markov Chains, now as a webservice - mseebach
http://www.markovable.net/

======
qwph
I think I broke it... :(

[http://www.markovable.net/markovme.php?initial=a&length=...](http://www.markovable.net/markovme.php?initial=a&length=6)

------
ram1024
k THAT is pretty cool.

you done good, boy

